# I QUIT! Got a great job!!!



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

Just in time! I'm not even starting to drive this week. First 90 days is training. I'm declaring chapter 7 while I'm on straight salary. I just pass the means test.

I've got a major mess to sort out now, and a job to do! The thing I'll miss the most is a 20$ tip or the white whale $100 tip I got last month. The thing I'll miss the least is being 2ft away from a person I'd otherwise consider a threat, in my space, dictating the vibe, and holding the threat of deactivation over me for the sake of their pettiness aka PAXholes.

We're hiring. It's in Broward.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

CDP said:


> Just in time! I'm not even starting to drive this week. First 90 days is training. I'm declaring chapter 7 while I'm on straight salary. I just pass the means test.
> 
> I've got a major mess to sort out now, and a job to do! The thing I'll miss the most is a 20$ tip or the white whale $100 tip I got last month. The thing I'll miss the least is being 2ft away from a person I'd otherwise consider a threat, in my space, dictating the vibe, and holding the threat of deactivation over me for the sake of their pettiness aka PAXholes.
> 
> We're hiring. It's in Broward.


 Congratulations, so what is your new job?


----------



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

R3drang3r said:


> Congratulations, so what is your new job?


Healthcare recruitment.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm happy that your happy. Good luck in your new endeavors!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Awesome to hear that! Now you can enjoy life and be less stressed.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Good luck brother. Always be on your purpose.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Another angel got her wings.
Congrats.

I am amazed why anyone does this pos job.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Another angel got her wings.


Love that analogy :biggrin:

Congrats man. Best of luck in your new job. I've been in the same boat. The load that was lifted when I went from full time to having a job and no longer having to do this was immense.

I still do part time, but only when I want. And it's a 100% different gig when the stress that I don't have to drive if I don't want to is GONE!


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Quit Uber, drove for them part time still. That’s because after Uber , unless you have education, people start small and unfortunately paychecks are also small. So you still need Uber.
It took me almost a year to completely stop. I stopped completely because it makes no financial sense doing Uber - I can make more doing my work/overtime. This week my paycheck is $1200 after all the taxes (with taxes I think around $1500), same next week. It’s a good feeling to provide more money with just a salary. And I am just a security guard . Some people made fun of us here too, saying we are McDonald’s rejects. 
Well haha . How’s your tires and breaks?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Congrats to you! The best quote I ever heard on this forum is that "Uber is a bridge....not a destination". Wish I could remember who first said that. You have now crossed the bridge, Good Luck!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

7Miles said:


> This week my paycheck is $1200 after all the taxes (with taxes I think around $1500), same next week. It's a good feeling to provide more money with just a salary.


The president is talking about another tax reduction for people in our tax bracket.
Your take home pay may go up again.

Trump 2020


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> The president is talking about another tax reduction for people in our tax bracket.
> Your take home pay may go up again.
> 
> Trump 2020


I would say it's my marital status with kids . Single people pay much greater tax . But then of course they only have to pay expenses for themselves. They don't have to feed 3 other people and buy them clothes and school supplies.


----------

